
Mango: Git completely decentralised - gazsp
https://medium.com/@alexberegszaszi/mango-git-completely-decentralised-7aef8bcbcfe6#.8nh8fkn5o
======
Fej
I was interested until he said Ethereum.

~~~
mondoshawan
I was interested until he said "npm".

~~~
chmaynard
The premise that git needs to be "decentralized" makes no sense to me. What am
I missing?

